# Good Morning!



## Dan_in_FL (May 23, 2011)

Good Morning all!

Just a quick introductory post to get out there! Im Dan (obviously) from sunny Clearwater, FL. I turn 40 this year, so I'm not exactly a young pup, ( Nov 1971). I was in the USAF from 90-95, serving 90% of that time overseas in the Pacific Theatre, and a Martial Artist for my entire adult life, Starting in 1986 and carrying through until this past year. I am embarrassed to say however, that I wasnt practicing what I'd been preaching to others, and allowed myself to get to 270 lbs at my heaviest. In Dec of 2010, My wife and I decided to make some sweeping health changes, I stopped teaching for a while and have been focused on getting healthy and today, as I write this I sit at 203 lbs and ran my first 5 k ( since Basic Training that is  ) this past Saturday. I look forward to getting to know all of you , to learning much much more than I could ever hope to on my own, to contributing to this community, and to helping those that I know who need help turning their health around! 

Thanks for reading! 
Dan


----------



## Gena Marie (May 23, 2011)

Welcome Dan, I loved the intro.  Thanks for sharing so much.  Congrats on losing so much weight and your 5K, that is awesome


----------



## Dan_in_FL (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Gina! Figured I would at least give folks something to go on other than a standard "Hi, Im Dan and uh, I wanna like workout and stuff "


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## mlc308 (May 23, 2011)

Nice intro... welcome here..


----------



## NJRiot (May 23, 2011)

very good intro .. welcome brother!


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 23, 2011)

Congrats on weight loss ! 
Welcome !!


----------



## Hawkins (May 23, 2011)

Good day to you!


----------



## tyzero89 (May 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

good stuff bro


----------



## jaxx34 (May 23, 2011)

Welcoma aboard Dan that's a great intro and good news


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

welcome


----------

